# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Una investigación de la CTM Centre Tecnològic ofrece soluciones para descontaminar aguas subterráneas

## Salut

> *Una investigación de la CTM Centre Tecnològic ofrece soluciones para descontaminar aguas subterráneas*
> 
> Una investigadora de la Fundació CTM Centre Tecnològic con sede en la ciudad de Manresa (Barcelona), presentó el pasado 23 de Junio en las instalaciones del centro, su tesis doctoral “STUDY OF DENITRIFICATION AND REDUCTIVE DECHLORINATION PROCESSES APPLIED TO GROUNDWATER BIOREMEDITION”. La tesis se basa en el estudio de los procesos de biorremediación como tecnologías de descontaminación de acuíferos. Los acuíferos contaminados por nitratos son una problemática importante y preocupante en Cataluña y también en la comarca del Bages, en la que se encuentra ubicada la Fundación.
> 
> El agua subterránea es uno de los principales recursos de agua dulce de nuestro planeta, pero en las últimas décadas la industrialización masiva y la agricultura han provocado una contaminación gradual, hasta convertirla en inutilizable en muchos casos.
> 
> *La biorremediación pretende eliminar o reducir la contaminación hasta unos niveles aceptables en un tiempo razonable, mediante el uso de procesos microbiológicos de degradación de los contaminantes*. Muchos de estos procesos ya tienen lugar de manera natural, pero con la biorremedicación, que integra conceptos microbiológicos, hidrológicos y químicos, este proceso se acelera.
> 
> La tesis, elaborada durante los últimos 4 años que la investigadora ha pasado en la Fundació CTM Centre Tecnològic y los 4 meses en VITO (Mol, Bélgica) se ha centrado en el estudio de la desnitrificación y la decloración reductiva como tecnologías de biorremediación para eliminar, respectivamente, los nitratos y los hidrocarburos alifáticos clorados de las aguas subterráneas contaminadas. La tesis ha sido un trabajo multidisciplinar en el que se han desarrollado y aplicado diversas tecnologías avanzadas que permitirán mejorar los conocimientos de estos procesos cuya finalidad es su aplicación a escala real.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/una-investig...-subterraneas/

^^ Intuyo que se trata de materia orgánica con alto contenido en carbono, y escaso o nulo contenido en nitrógeno. Esta m.o. debería servir de alimento a microorganismos desnitrificadores, que convierten el nitrato (NO3-) en nitrógeno diatómico (N2).

----------


## culipardo

^^ Intuyo que se trata de materia orgánica con alto contenido en carbono, y escaso o nulo contenido en nitrógeno. Esta m.o. debería servir de alimento a microorganismos desnitrificadores, que convierten el nitrato (NO3-) en nitrógeno diatómico (N2).[/QUOTE]

Muy interesante, porque son numerosas las zonas con exceso de nitratos en aguas subterráneas lo que obliga en muchas ocasiones a hacer costosos tratamientos con equipos de ósmosis inversa.
Mi duda consiste en si el proceso de desnitrificación  puede dar lugar a otros productos que también convientan al agua en no potable, tales como nitritos, amonio, materia orgánica,etc

----------


## Salut

^^ La amonificación es menos probable que ocurra, pero sí que es probable la aparición de nitritos. El proceso de denitrificación suele producirse en ambientes anóxicos, siguiendo la siguiente vía:

NO3− → NO2− → NO + N2O → N2 

Las inyecciones de materia orgánica habría que dosificarlas con mucho cuidado, de forma que entre en la cantidad justa para que consuma completamente el nitrato. Si faltara m.o. es posible que se quede en forma de nitrito. Si sobra, tal vez produzca fermentaciones chungas.

----------

